# Preparing *kind of sad*



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

My little girl Nibbler Is having the same problems as my recently passed away mouse, and i know there is not much i can do. how do i prepare her and myself for her .... passing?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I actually had to euthanize 4 of my mouse darlings due to a genetic problem and in all honesty, it never gets easier. All you can do is make your mouses last days happy, maybe some extra play time, favorite treats and so on. As for you, remind yourself that you made her life as good as you could make it for her. If you didn't get her, her situation could be worse, but you got her, you loved her, you showed her love.
In all honesty you can never "prepare" for a passing, it will hurt and it is sad but that's the price you pay.


----------

